# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ระบบอีแว๊ป Evap Cooling System คืออะไรลงความว่าฤๅ

## iceman01

ระบบอีแว๊ป (Evap Cooling System)คืออะไร
ก่อนอื่นต้องเท้าความ คำว่า อีแว๊ป เชื่อเต็มของสิ่งของ
ระบบนี้คือ Evap Cooling System ระบบอีแว๊ป
หมายถึงระบบทำความเย็นแบบทำนอง
ที่ใช้การระเหยของน้ำช่วยในการทำความเย็น  
จริงๆแล้วระบบอีแว๊ป ที่ใช้สำหรับงานลดหด
อุหภูมิ มาอยู่ในเมืองไทยยาวนานมากแล้ว
แต่จะถูกจำกัดอยู่ในกลุ่มใช้งานไม่กี่กลุ่มพรรค
 เช่น อีแว๊ปสำหรับโรงเรือน ใช้ในระบบปศุสัตว์ 
กลุ่มงานการเกษตรอีกกลุ่มคือ กลุ่มอุสาหกรรมในโรงงาน ซะเป็นส่วนใหญ่เขื่อง
  ดังนั่นกลุ่มผู้บริโภคครัวเรือนแทบจะได้เคยได้มีความรู้จักกับระบบอีแว๊ป นี้เลยแม้แต่น้อย 
แต่ในปัจจุบัน สภาวะสภาพความเป็นอยู่
อากาศเริ่มร้อนขึ้น ทุกคนต่างต้องวิ่งหาระบบปรับอากาศ
ที่มีอยุ่ในปัจจุบันคือ แอร์ สามารถสมรรถ
ตอบโจทย์ได้แน่นอนละเย็นแน่ๆแต่ผลลับอีกประการณ์คือ 
ค่าไฟที่แพงแสนจะแพง เพราะระบบปรับปรับ
อากาศแอร์ กินไฟมากๆ และค่าบริการค่าไฟก็มีแต่เพิ่มขึ้นเป็นเงาตามตัว
 ทีนี้แหละพระเอกคนเก่าก็ถูกไม่ผิด
ขัดสีฉวีวรรณ กันยกใหญ่ จึงทำให้มีกลุ่มคนเอาระบบ อีแว๊ป เดิม 
ใช้หลักการเดิมแต่เพิ่มแถม
ฟังชั่นการใช้งานใหม่ๆขึ้นมาและใช้งานได้หลากหลายมากขึ้น 
หลักการแนวทาง
ทำงานของระบบอีแว๊ป  Evap Cooling System 
หลักการทำงานของระบบอีแว๊ป ก็คือ การดึงกระแสลมให้ไหลผ่านตัวกลางที่มีน้ำไหลไหล
ผ่าน แผ่นกระดาษ ( cooling pad ) 
และการที่อากาศซึ่งมีอุณหภูมิสูงกว่าไหลผ่านน้ำจะทำให้น้ำระเหยกลายกลาย
เป็นไอ ซึ่งจะเป็นการดึงเอาความร้อนของอากาศออก 
ทำให้อุณหภูมิของอากาศลดลงตัดทอนยอม
 จากหลักการอันนี้ทำให้มีการนำมาออกแบบใช้กับการทำโรงเรือนเลี้ยงสัตว์หรือ ปลูกพืชได้ โดยมีการติดตั้งตั้ง
แผงความเย็นแผ่นกระดาษ 
(cooling pad) ที่ทำจากกระดาษอัดเคลีอบน้ำยาชนิดพิเศษ ซึ่งกระดาษอัดชนิดน้ำได้มีการนำมาเรียงเรียง
เป็นแท่งมีความหนาประมาณ  4-6 นิ้ว
และวางเรียงให้มีพื้นที่ผิวมากที่สุดเพื่อให้มีโอกาสสัมผัสจับต้อง
น้ำและอากาศที่ ไหลผ่านมากที่สุด อันจะเป็นการช่วยให้น้ำมีการระเหยได้มากอุดมสมบูรณ์
นั่นเอง
และมีพัดลมดูดเอาอากาศร้อนข้างนอกผ่าน แผ่นกระดาษ (cooling pad)ที่มีน้ำไหลผ่าน 
เหตุผลที่ทำให้น้ำสามารถสามารถ
ระเหยกลายเป็นไอได้นี้มาจากการที่ความชื้นสัมพัทธ์ ในอากาศต่ำกว่าความชื้นของน้ำ (100%)
ทำให้น้ำสามารถระเหยได้ ดังนั้นน้ำจะระเหยได้มากเพียงใดก็จะขึ้นอยู่กับความชื้นสัมพัทธ์ของอากาศใน ขณะชั่วโมง
นั้น
 ยิ่งอากาศมีความชื้นต่ำมากเพียงใด ความสามารถในการระเหยก็จะมากขึ้นอื้อรุ่งโรจน์
เท่านั้นและก็จะทำให้อุณหภูมิลดต่ำลงได้มาก เท่านั้นเช่นกัน
ส่วนระบบ อีแว๊ป ที่ใช่ลดความร้อน ในอุสาหกรรมหรือลดความร้อน จะถูออกแบบมาแบบพิเศษดีเยี่ยม
 มีการติดตั้งผ่านการเดินท่อดัก
และไปปล่อยลมเย็นในจุดต่างๆ จากนั่นทำการควบคุมความชื่น โดนการดูออกตามปริมาณจำนวนรวม
ที่เหมาะสม ตามความที่วิศวะกรได้ออกแบบไว้แล้ว 
ลดข้อกังวลเรื่องความชื่อสะสม ให้มีแต่ลดเย็นจริงๆ
ลองดูตารางความชื้นสัมพัทธ์ (relative humidity) กับ อุณหภูมิก่อนเข้า และหลังผ่านแผงcooling pad.
(อุณหภูมิเป็น องศาฟาเรนไฮน์ครับ) 
 
อย่างไรก็ตาม ระบบอีแว๊ป ก็สมารถในสภาวะแวดล้อมแบบบ้านเราได้แต่ติดตั้งวาง
แบบออกแบบโดยผู้เชี่ยวชาญ
 อุณหภูมิตอนกลางวันมักจะพุ่งสูงบางครั้งถึง 35-40 องศาเลยทีเดียว ยิ้งไปกว่านั่นในภาคอุสาหกรรม 
ไม่ได้มีแหล่งกำเนิดความร้อนความร้อน
จากภายนอกอย่างเดียว ยังมีตัวกำเนิดความร้อนอย่างอื่น เช่น เครื่องจักร และประเภทหมวด
การทำงาน  สมมุติว่า อุณหภูมิภายนอก 35 องศา
แต่อุณหภูมิ ภายในบางเวลาอาจจะสูงถึง 40 องศา และไม่สามารถติดตั้งเครื่องปรับอากาสชนิดอื่นได้เพราะพื้นที่ไม่เหมาะสมเหมาะสม
และเป็นการลงทุนที่สูงมาก
และระยาวเรื่องค่าไฟก็เป็นประเด็นหลักเลยทีเดียว 
ภาพแสดงหลักการขอระบบอีแว๊ป Evap ระบบ Fan and Pad (ภาพประกอบ)
ระบบอีแว๊ป  Evaporative cooling system จริง ๆ แล้วมีหลายแบบ แต่แบบที่พวกเราคุ้นเคยสนิท
ที่สุดจะเป็นระบบที่เรียกว่า 
Fan and Pad system. คือจะมีพัดลมดูดอากาศออกจากโรงเรือนอาคาร
ด้านนึง และทางฝั่งตรงข้ามจะมีแผง cooling pad 
ที่มีระบบน้ำไหลผ่านอยู่เป็นตัวทำความเย็น 
ระบบอีแว๊ป  ระบบอื่น ๆ อาจจะมีลักษณะสัณฐาน
เป็นพัดลมน้ำเป็นตู้  (ภาพประกอบ 1) และมีแผง cooling pad อยู่ข้างในพร้อมกับพัดลม และระบบน้ำ 
ลมที่ออกมาจะมีอุณภูมิต่ำกว่า หรือในปัจจุบันปัจจุบันนี้
ที่เห็นใช้กันเยอะ ๆ สำหรับเหตุด้วย
ทำความเย็นในร้านอาหารหรือบ้านเรือนก็คือ มีพัดลม และปั๊มน้ำที่มีหัวพ่นฝอย 
เมื่อละอองน้ำขนาดเล็กถูกพ่นออกมาในขณะที่พัดลมพัดออกมาด้วย ทำให้น้ำระเหยกลายเป็นเปลี่ยนแปลงเป็น
ไอ (ภาพประกอบ 2)  และลดอุณหภูมิลงนั่นเอง 
แต่จะมีข้อจำกันในการใช้งานเหมาะสำหรับงานกลางแจ้งที่โล่ง
และร้อนจริงๆ นอกจากนี้ยังมีระบบพ่นหมอก ที่ให้ความละอองน้ำขนาดฝอยเล็กมาก ๆ
ออกมาและทำให้อุณหภูมิลดลงและความชื้นเพิ่มขึ้นครับแต่สามรถความคุมให้เหมาะสมเข้าท่าเข้าทาง
ได้ 
มีบาง แบรนด์  ภาพออกมาว่าใช้ในห้องนอนปิดได้ ลองพิจรณาจากข้อมูลข้างต้นดูละกันนะครับว่าจะมีผลอะไรตามมาหรือเปล่า....
ดังนั่นการใช้ ระบบอีแว๊ป ที่เหมาะสมต้องขึ้นอยู่กับสถานที่นั่นๆติดตั้งได้หรือไม่ ส่วนรูปการติดตั้งก็ต้องให้ผู้เชี่ยวชาญผู้ชำนาญ
หรือวิศวกรที่มีความชำนาญ 
ในระบบนี้เท่านั่น ยิ่งอากาศภายนอกร้อนความชื่นต่ำ ก็จะส่งผลให้ตัวระบบอีแว๊ป ลดอุหภูมิ ได้มากขึ้น เลือกใช้ให้เหมาสม เพื่อจะได้รับความคุ้มค่าและประหยัดรัดเข็มขัด
สูงสุด...

----------

